# Kyser is running and playing,waiting at the bridge



## yepdog (Apr 26, 2011)

We just lost Kyser in a very fast unpredictable diganosis of spleen tumors, when the exploratory surgery was done the next day, he had tumors also on his liver. We decided to let him sleep. He was 10 1/2 years old and a big bundle of joy and happiness. He left behind Lacey and Kaylee. He loved to swim, was a great catcher and jumped off the ground completely to snag the tennis ball. He was definately food motivated! He was famous for the sneak and grab out of little kids hands and off of counters and TV trays. He loved to go for rides in the backseat with the windows down. He brought us much joy. He would spin in circles and jump with excitement at company, and everytime we walked in the door. He would wake us up every morning letting us know it was breakfast time, and would bark and run to the kitchen between 4:30 and 5:30 every day because he knew it was dinnertime. God Bless you Kyser, we love you and miss you. We will be there to see you someday, and we will do this all over again, forever.:wavey:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Beautiful tribute to your boy. He sounds like a perfect golden clown and companion. Focus on the joy he brought you and try to forget the pain of his loss. When the time is right I strongly encourage you to open your home to another golden. It did wonders for me when I lost my Arby to Lymphoma. I found the new golden was not a replacement but a whole new journey.


----------



## yepdog (Apr 26, 2011)

*to Oaklys Dad*

thank you so much for the reply. We have a 12 YO golden we adopted at 4 months, she is doing really well, and Lacey a little mixed breed we adopted 1 1/2 years ago, she and her 3 siblings were dumped and she was the last one, so I brought her home. She is a ball of fire, and keeps Kaylee young! Lacey has already got arthritis in her hips, and we will be forced to remove the poorly formed joints soon. Her brother had to be put down because his hips were so bad he couldn't climb stairs at 8 months old. I think we are going to live with 2 for a while and devote time to both of them, kaylee as a senior, and Lacey after she has her surgery is going to need a lot of walking and therapy. I seem to think i will add another family member down the road, and it will be a Golden, or a rescue that just needs a loving home. We definately are the parents any dog should adopt. You and all the members of this forum have brought me and my wife comfort in this situation with Kyser. I plan on trying to do the same for others now. here is a recent photo of my Kaylee and little Lacey. They love each other.......


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute!! All the pictures were wonderful but I loved the one with the hat and glasses and also the final picture looking out the car window. 
You can tell he was truly loved.


----------



## yepdog (Apr 26, 2011)

*to walexk*

You know, unfortunately, that photo was taken on his last ride. The morning was pretty good that day here in Illinois, so we had the windows down. I knew there was a possibility of Kyser not returning home, so I had to take that pic at a stopsign down the street. We took an extended drive around town that morning before going to the vet. He seemed to especially enjoy the fresh air that morning, as if he knew what was ahead of him.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your beautiful boy Kyser and that there was such little warning before you had to say goodbye. He was obviously very dearly loved by your family and will no doubt be missed. My girl is currently battling this same cancer.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I did the same thing with my Arby. I made the decision the night before and called the vet in the morning. I was told my vet perferred to do put down dogs late in the day. So Arby and I spent the day going to all her favorite spots. She wasn't able to do much but I could see in her eyes that it made her final day complete.



yepdog said:


> You know, unfortunately, that photo was taken on his last ride. The morning was pretty good that day here in Illinois, so we had the windows down. I knew there was a possibility of Kyser not returning home, so I had to take that pic at a stopsign down the street. We took an extended drive around town that morning before going to the vet. He seemed to especially enjoy the fresh air that morning, as if he knew what was ahead of him.


----------



## yepdog (Apr 26, 2011)

*Maddies mom*



Maddie's_Mom said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your beautiful boy Kyser and that there was such little warning before you had to say goodbye. He was obviously very dearly loved by your family and will no doubt be missed. My girl is currently battling this same cancer.


Well you are now in my thoughts and prayers to enjoy and have the best time you can with your little friend. It is such a comfort meeting people on here that we all share the same feelings toward our 4 legged family. It pains me so to think there are so many dogs out there that don't have the opportunity to live their short lives out in happiness in a loving home. Thank you for the post.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Kyser was a beautiful boy. His lobvely spirit so shines in his pictures.
I had so hoped and prayed you would be one of the ones who "won the lottery" with his splenectomy, but I am so glad he had a wonderful life with you.

The picture of his last car ride is so touching. They do everything with joy and grace - even to the last moment.

Big hugs to you and kisses to Kyser.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your sudden loss of your handsome Kyser. This disease is taking so many golden kids. I know that Kyser took all the love you gave to him and wonderful memories with him to the bridge. Thanks so much for adopting kids that need a loving forever home. Sending healing thoughts and prayers for you and your family at a difficult time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yepdog*

Yepdog

Kyser's pictures are wonderful! What beautiful children you have.
Thank you for sharing your tribute to Kyser with us.
I'm sure that Kyser and my Snobear and Smooch are spinning in circles and playing together.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

What a beautiful face. So sad that Kyser had to leave. But he knows he was loved by you and will be waiting at the bridge. 

Hugs to you.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

so very sorry for your loss. the spinning is something my girl, Tess, who I lost a week ago yesterday to a similar disease would do in the morning before we let them out. maybe your kyster and my tess are playing at the bridge.


----------



## yepdog (Apr 26, 2011)

my4goldens said:


> so very sorry for your loss. the spinning is something my girl, Tess, who I lost a week ago yesterday to a similar disease would do in the morning before we let them out. maybe your kyster and my tess are playing at the bridge.


I am sure they are spinning an jumping together. Kyser wanted everyone to think he was the King of the Jungle, in the friendliest way he could. He never picked a fight, so I am sure he is getting along just fine with all the other friends at the bridge. I hope you are doing OK with your loss of Tess. It is so sad to have to let them go.
But as their protectors, we have to trust that we are always making decisions that are truly in their best interest.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry it was time to say goodbye to Kyser. I love your description of his fun loving personality and he was such a handsome boy.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry about your loss of Kyser. He was beautiful. The photo of him hanging out the window brought tears to my eyes. My girl loved to do that as well. He was enjoying life until the very end. My prayers go out to you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for you loss of Kyser-he sounds like he was such a wonderful boy. I know he meant so much to you and your family and he will be missed. I hope with tiime, you will be able to smile when you think of him and remember all the great times and memories you shared. 

Godspeed sweet Kyser.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences on the loss of Kyser. He was a big beautiful boy. Sending you and your wife strength.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Such a beautiful boy who was obviously a much loved member of the family, and I am so sorry for your loss

Run free play hard and sleep softly Kyser


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet One ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute. I am so sorry for your loss! Kyser was very handsome! He shared so many behavioural habits with my Teddy, also at the bridge. It's so hard when they leave us. Sending you prayers and strength!! Remember the good times!
Run free Kyser!


----------



## LovelyGold (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank you for sharing your loving and heartfelt tribute to your precious boy Kyser. So sorry for your loss. Kyser was a joyful and handsome boy and a wonderful companion. Praying for comfort and healing for you and your family!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

What a wonderful tribute to your boy. I'm so sorry you lost him. RIP Kyser.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss.

Play hard at the Bridge Kyser


----------



## yepdog (Apr 26, 2011)

sharlin said:


> Play Hard Sweet One ~ Godspeed & Love


 Oh my, how in the world did you do this picture? I so love it and would love try with some other photos I have. Thank you so much, this is beautiful!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am sorry to hear about your boy Kyser. Run free at the bridge, sweet boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yepdog*

Yepdog

How did you do the photo with Keyser and glasses?

Steve does the most beautiful Rainbow Bridge pictures!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Those pictures really show the love that you shared with him. May they help to give you some comfort in your time of grief. Cancer takes too many of our sweet pups, but still there is no other dog I would rather have. My heart goes out to you and your family. 
Run free sweet Kyser


----------

